# "action key" :-) on swype beta keyboard



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't get smiley face in place of enter on swype. in handcent, stock messaging, anywhere.

Am I missing something? thanks


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I can't get smiley face in place of enter on swype. in handcent, stock messaging, anywhere.
> 
> Am I missing something? thanks


I only seem to get it with twitter. I wish it would show up during texting. On cm7 it showed up all the time u was thinking of pulling that apk to see if it worked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Does the stock swype have the smiley key? 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Long press "q" to bring up the smiley menu on the Swype beta keyboard.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

